# Augusta, Savannah and Charleston



## Bacco (Feb 19, 2002)

Can anyone recommend some nice 20-30 mile loop rides in or near these cities? M.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Bacco said:


> Can anyone recommend some nice 20-30 mile loop rides in or near these cities? M.


I don't have all the info in front of me, but north of Augusta is Lake Thurmond (formally known as Clarks Hill Resivoir). There is a wonderfully senic ride around the lake that runs about 35 miles. There are plenty of campgrounds to have a base. Check with Outspokin' or Andy Jordan's Bikes in Augusta for a detailed map.

I have found several loops in Colleton County, SC that range from 5 miles to 50 miles with very little traffic, but little infastruture. You usually park your car at a boat ramp, but you carry everything out there and need to drive back. Colleton County is south of Charleston along US 17 and US 17A.


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

Bacco said:


> Can anyone recommend some nice 20-30 mile loop rides in or near these cities? M.


Check out this website. 

This is for around Savannah-Beaufort-Hilton Head. Sign up on the email list and you'll get mail for the local rides, usually at least a Sunday ride and I think the Tuesday night fights have started on Jimmy Deloach Parkway.


----------

